# "Nicht verbunden - Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar." - Hilfe



## xlKinq (21. April 2013)

*"Nicht verbunden - Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar." - Hilfe*

Ich habe mir gestern einen neuen PC gekauft und auf ihm Windows 7 installiert . Dann habe ich damit gerechnet , da es bei meinem alten Laptop auch so war , dass ich sofort mehrere Internetverbindungen angezeigt bekomme , jedoch ist das Verbindungszeichen unten in der Taskleiste mit einem roten Kreuz versehen und dort steht ""Nicht verbunden - Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar" . Ich habe schon viel in anderen Foren nachgeguckt , aber bisher nichts hilfreiches gefunden . 

Ich würde mich freuen , wenn ihr mir helfen könnt  .


----------



## TechGuru (21. April 2013)

Das Problem hatte ich auch.
Du musst einfach mit der normal beiliegenden Mainboard CD den Internet-DNS-Treiber installieren.


----------



## xlKinq (21. April 2013)

*AW: "Nicht verbunden - Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar." - Hilfe*



MrOverClocker schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch.
> Du musst einfach mit der normal beiliegenden Mainboard CD den Internet-DNS-Treiber installieren.


 
Das habe ich schon gemacht , jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher , ob es auch wirklich geklappt hat. Ich habe einfach auf "Install all" geklickt , dann hat er kurz geladen und der PC ist neu gestartet.

Edit: Nach dem Neustart ist die Installationssoftware weiterhin geöffnet , aber ich kann dort nichts anklicken und die Schrift ist grau.


----------



## TechGuru (21. April 2013)

Versuch mal nur den Lan Treiber zu installieren.


----------



## xlKinq (21. April 2013)

*AW: "Nicht verbunden - Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar." - Hilfe*



MrOverClocker schrieb:


> Versuch mal nur den Lan Treiber zu installieren.


 
Ich habe , anstatt wie bei den letzten Malen das Programm zu schließen , jetzt einfach mal abgewartet und jetzt hat er sich erneut neu gestartet . So wie es aussieht installiert er jetzt jeden Treiber einzelnd und startet danach den PC neu ..


----------



## TechGuru (21. April 2013)

Kommste jetzt ins Internet?


----------



## xlKinq (21. April 2013)

*AW: "Nicht verbunden - Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar." - Hilfe*

Jetzt erschien nach erneutem Neustart ein Fenster mit "Install completed" , allerdings hat sich unten in der Taskleiste nichts geändert .


----------



## TechGuru (21. April 2013)

Kannste mal diese Funktion zum Fehler finden von Internet Anschlüssen laufen lassen und das Ergebnis posten.

Danach versuch mal den Lan Anschluss abzunehmen und neu zu starten, anzumelden, und dann Lan Anschluss wieder anschließen und wenn du immer noch keine Verbindung hast nochmal neu starten.


----------



## xlKinq (21. April 2013)

*AW: "Nicht verbunden - Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar." - Hilfe*



MrOverClocker schrieb:


> Kannste mal diese Funktion zum Fehler finden von Internet Anschlüssen laufen lassen und das Ergebnis posten.
> 
> Danach versuch mal den Lan Anschluss abzunehmen und neu zu starten, anzumelden, und dann Lan Anschluss wieder anschließen und wenn du immer noch keine Verbindung hast nochmal neu starten.


 
Dann kommt "Schließen sie ein Ethernetkabel an den Computer an." . Das habe ich gestern aber schon gemacht , aber es hat nichts gebracht..

Edit: ich probiere es jetzt einfach nochmal..


----------



## TechGuru (21. April 2013)

Das heißt, das der Lan- Treiber eigentlich schon installiert ist.
Vielleicht ist der Lan Anschluss kaputt, was mich bei einem neuen System aber verwundern würde.
Oder das Kabel funktioniert nicht.
Oder vllt hilft ein Bios Update.


----------



## xlKinq (21. April 2013)

*AW: "Nicht verbunden - Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar." - Hilfe*

Hat nichts gebracht ..


----------



## TechGuru (21. April 2013)

Nutzt du den OnBoard Stecker?


----------



## xlKinq (21. April 2013)

*AW: "Nicht verbunden - Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar." - Hilfe*



MrOverClocker schrieb:


> Nutzt du den OnBoard Stecker?


 
Wie kann ich das erkennen ? ^^


----------



## TechGuru (21. April 2013)

Ob das Lan Kabel in der IO-Blende steckt, also am Mainboard.


----------



## xlKinq (21. April 2013)

*AW: "Nicht verbunden - Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar." - Hilfe*



MrOverClocker schrieb:


> Ob das Lan Kabel in der IO-Blende steckt, also am Mainboard.


 
Ich habe es einfach hinten am PC , da wo es passte eingesteckt.


----------



## TempestX1 (21. April 2013)

*AW: "Nicht verbunden - Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar." - Hilfe*

Schau mal das du eine Linux Live CD (z.B. Ubuntu/Lubuntu oder was anderes) herunterladen kannst, auf DVD Brennen und dann von der DVD Booten.
Wenn das Netzwerk über Linux läuft dann stimmt irgendwas mit dem Windows nicht (falsche/fehlende Treiber)


----------



## xlKinq (21. April 2013)

*AW: "Nicht verbunden - Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar." - Hilfe*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Schau mal das du eine Linux Live CD (z.B. Ubuntu/Lubuntu oder was anderes) herunterladen kannst, auf DVD Brennen und dann von der DVD Booten.
> Wenn das Netzwerk über Linux läuft dann stimmt irgendwas mit dem Windows nicht (falsche/fehlende Treiber)


 
Ist das wirklich notwendig ? Da gibt es doch bestimmt einen einfacheren Weg..


----------



## xlKinq (21. April 2013)

*AW: "Nicht verbunden - Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar." - Hilfe*

Hat jemand eine Idee , wie man das Problem lösen könnte ? ..


----------



## Anubis12334 (21. April 2013)

*AW: "Nicht verbunden - Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar." - Hilfe*



xlKinq schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich notwendig ? Da gibt es doch bestimmt einen einfacheren Weg..


 
alternativ auch von USB Stick. aber Ja das ist wohl die einfachste Methode um einen Hardware defekt auszuschließen


----------



## xlKinq (21. April 2013)

*AW: "Nicht verbunden - Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar." - Hilfe*



Anubis12334 schrieb:


> alternativ auch von USB Stick. aber Ja das ist wohl die einfachste Methode um einen Hardware defekt auszuschließen


 
Hardwaredefekt wohl kaum . Der PC wurde erst vor ein paar Tagen zusammengebaut. 
Aber wenn ich Linux installiere , dann geht doch mein Windows 7 verloren , oder?


----------



## TechGuru (21. April 2013)

Er meinte von Linux vom stick booten, musste im Bios/Uefi auswählen.


----------

